# Is it just me?



## Gabassmaster (Dec 29, 2010)

or does the spiritual forum just seem kinda "dead" now?


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 29, 2010)

You could resurrect another baptism thread.  I'm begging you not to, but you could.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Dec 29, 2010)

centerpin fan said:


> You could resurrect another baptism thread.  I'm begging you not to, but you could.



nah im cool


----------



## jmharris23 (Dec 29, 2010)

You can only beat a dead horse so long before it starts to come apart


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 29, 2010)

I think the holiday's has everyone busy.
We need some interesting, thought provoking subjects.


----------



## wharfrat (Dec 29, 2010)

how 'bout all religions and beliefs should be based on how you treat your fellow man(woman) and not whether you are saved or baptized or had your first communion, or bar mitzvah, or going to heaven or down below....


----------



## apoint (Dec 29, 2010)

OK, do we have to baptise my dog for him to get into heaven?
   Just kidding.   All my dogs are in heaven.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Dec 29, 2010)

apoint said:


> OK, do we have to baptise my dog for him to get into heaven?
> Just kidding.   All my dogs are in heaven.



i hate to disagree with you Apoint i dont believe animals go to heaven but IDK i could be wrong. I just dont see when they hit the age of accountability to accept Jesus


----------



## Tim L (Dec 29, 2010)

Actually when good dogs die they go to heaven; but alot of the bad dogs are taken to the old purina plant down on Snake Creek near Banning where they used to take dead mules, horses, and such to be processed for...well the water isn't thick, green, and slimy around that old plant for nothing...


----------



## apoint (Dec 29, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> i hate to disagree with you Apoint i dont believe animals go to heaven but IDK i could be wrong. I just dont see when they hit the age of accountability to accept Jesus



 I got that covered too. Dogs never reach the age of accountability. But its true, only good dogs get in, thats why Im going.


----------



## polkhunt (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey wouldn't a dog reach the age of accountability seven times faster than a human. you know 7 to 1 dog to man years!!!


----------



## apoint (Dec 29, 2010)

polkhunt said:


> Hey wouldn't a dog reach the age of accountability seven times faster than a human. you know 7 to 1 dog to man years!!!



 NOo


----------



## mtnwoman (Dec 29, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> i hate to disagree with you Apoint i dont believe animals go to heaven but IDK i could be wrong. I just dont see when they hit the age of accountability to accept Jesus



Well, chaw on this.....if we receive the desires of our heart, couldn't that be a dog? If you think about it, loving and seeing your dog in heaven could be in your top 10 desires....yay or nay?


----------



## mtnwoman (Dec 29, 2010)

**k9** said:


> Ec 3:21 Who knoweth the spirit of man that goeth upward, and the spirit of the beast that goeth downward to the earth?
> 
> Re 22:15 *For without are dogs*, and sorcerers, and *****mongers, and murderers, and idolaters, and whosoever loveth and maketh a lie.
> 
> 2Ti 2:15 Study to shew thyself approved unto God, a workman that needeth not to be ashamed, rightly dividing the word of truth.



To me dogs in this scripture relates to something like an unsaved gentile...dog and sorcerers and *****mongers don't exactly go together in a group unless dog means gentile or anything other than a Jew, to a Jew...make sense?


----------



## polkhunt (Dec 30, 2010)

I was joking about my comment I was sure nobody would take it seriously. I don't really care whether dogs are in heaven or not.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Dec 30, 2010)

mtnwoman said:


> Well, chaw on this.....if we receive the desires of our heart, couldn't that be a dog? If you think about it, loving and seeing your dog in heaven could be in your top 10 desires....yay or nay?



i think when you get to heaven the only desires we will have is to worship Jesus, then worship him more, and then more!!! and if dogs do go to heaven will they have a 7 year feast also???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2010)

jmharris23 said:


> You can only beat a dead horse so long before it starts to come apart


 
Now there's a productive thought. Dismantle it and let them stew in the solitude of their insanity..


----------



## apoint (Dec 30, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> i think when you get to heaven the only desires we will have is to worship Jesus, then worship him more, and then more!!! and if dogs do go to heaven will they have a 7 year feast also???



He that has breath praise the Lord.


----------



## apoint (Dec 30, 2010)

apoint said:


> He that has breath praise the Lord.


 Probably not a feast for the animals. Only the bride is married to the groom. Heaven is far more than just playing your harp. Its undescribable as we know it. Are there trees in heaven or flowers or meadows or birds?
 The things we love will be there also. So when you see me you will have to make it thru all my dogs first.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Dec 30, 2010)

apoint said:


> Probably not a fiest for the animals. Only the bride is married to the groom. Heaven is far more than just playing your harp. Its undescribable as we know it. Are there trees in heaven or flowers or meadows or birds?
> The things we love will be there also. So when you see me you will have to make it thru all my dogs first.



the only thing i know we gonna have is fish and honeycomb =] cause thats the only verse i know that talks about the food


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 30, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> or does the spiritual forum just seem kinda "dead" now?



I thought you had a lot of stuff you wanted to talk about, which is why you dredged up that Trinity thread.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Dec 30, 2010)

centerpin fan said:


> I thought you had a lot of stuff you wanted to talk about, which is why you dredged up that Trinity thread.



no its like talking to the wall sometimes


----------



## apoint (Dec 30, 2010)

By the way, heaven will be on earth. And the lion will lay down with the lamb......


----------



## Jeffriesw (Dec 30, 2010)

Things get old after awhile and then people move on to other things. 



 A Bit, But I hope everyone has a safe and Happy New Year


----------



## mtnwoman (Dec 30, 2010)

apoint said:


> By the way, heaven will be on earth. And the lion will lay down with the lamb......



Lions and lambs...but no dogs allowed...

The best part is that we will not be sad nor have any tears, so if our dawgs ain't there or even our uncle bob ain't there we won't know it, because we will never be sad.

And if  God isn't going to give us the desires of OUR hearts why don't He just say, and you'll only be praising Me all day.

I believe I'll be able to fly, or swim the deepest ocean....I really don't even know, I can only imagine by my human mind what the desires of my heart will be. 

By the way as far as I've read only the angels will be playing harps. I wanna play fiddle or banjer.


----------



## mtnwoman (Dec 30, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> no its like talking to the wall sometimes



Ur kiddin'.....lol


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2010)

**k9** said:


> It is possible that some beat a dead horse until it turns black and blue and red, so that they can say they have produced "A Horse of A Different Color".


 
I think you have smacked the nail square on the head..


----------



## apoint (Dec 30, 2010)

If all we did was praise God 24.7 that would be describable..
   I understand heaven to be indescribable..


----------



## mtnwoman (Dec 30, 2010)

apoint said:


> If all we did was praise God 24.7 that would be describable..
> I understand heaven to be indescribable..



I sorta imagine we will be living in something like the garden of eden. A perfect world, with perfect love, I dunno, like that song says I can only imagine. I do want to dance with my Jesus and my mum, dad, bro and first husband.


----------



## apoint (Dec 30, 2010)

Amen to that pretty lady. Here are a few things I found.

First, God created everything for His pleasure and His glory. Revelation 4:11 (NKJV) says, "You are worthy, O Lord, to receive glory and honor and power; for You created all things, and by Your will they exist and were created” But, more specifically mankind was created for God's glory Isaiah 43:7(KJV), "Even every one that is called by my name: for I have created him for my glory, I have formed him; yea, I have made him."

The Bible speaks of (even) inanimate objects praising God. Psalms 148:3 (KJV) “Praise ye him, sun and moon: praise him, all ye stars of light.” Of course, we know the moons cannot praise God - at least in the terms we think of. Just by shining the moon glorifies its maker.

Although all of God’s creation is for His glory and pleasure, mankind was created in the image of God. Animals are made from the same dust as we are, and have the breath of life in them as we do, but humans were entrusted with the ability to oversee, protect, and enjoy the rest of creation.

Genesis 1:26-30 (NKJV) "Then God said, “Let Us make man in Our image, according to Our likeness; let them have dominion over the fish of the sea, over the birds of the air, and over the cattle, over all[a] the earth and over every creeping thing that creeps on the earth.” 27 So God created man in His own image; in the image of God He created him; male and female He created them. Then God blessed them, and God said to them, “Be fruitful and multiply; fill the earth and subdue it; have dominion over the fish of the sea, over the birds of the air, and over every living thing that moves on the earth.” And God said, “See, I have given you every herb that yields seed which is on the face of all the earth, and every tree whose fruit yields seed; to you it shall be for food. Also, to every beast of the earth, to every bird of the air, and to everything that creeps on the earth, in which there is life, I have given every green herb for food”; and it was so. Genesis 2:15 (NIV), “The LORD God took the man and put him in the Garden of Eden to work it and take care of it.

Because we can reason, we are able to make intelligent and moral decisions - whether to serve God or not; animals cannot. Animals were not created with the ability to choose right or wrong, to accept or reject salvation. Clearly humans were.

Will there be animals in heaven? Yes. God’s creation is a witness to what God has done and what sin has caused. Romans 8:20-21, "For the creation was subjected to frustration, not by its own choice, but by the will of the one who subjected it, in hope that the creation itself will be liberated from its bondage to decay and brought into the glorious freedom of the children of God." Although our sins have destroyed ourselves and nature, God restores both. Just as animals were part of God’s untainted, original creation - the Bible gives us the picture of heaven, where animals and all creation are given back the world and life as God originally intended, without the corruption of sin and subject to death.

Isaiah 11:6 The wolf also shall dwell with the lamb, and the leopard shall lie down with the kid; and the calf and the young lion and the fatling together; and a little child shall lead them. (Sound like pets, don't they?)

Isaiah 11:7-9 The cow and the bear shall graze; their young ones shall lie down together; and the lion shall eat straw like the ox. The nursing child shall play by the cobra’s hole, and the weaned child shall put his hand in the viper’s den. They shall not hurt nor destroy in all My holy mountain, for the earth shall be full of the knowledge of the LORD as the waters cover the sea

Isaiah 65:25 The wolf and the lamb shall feed together, and the lion shall eat straw like the bullock: and dust shall be the serpent's meat. They shall not hurt nor destroy in all my holy mountain, saith the LORD.

Having said that, we must not subject God to our knowledge and understanding. Perhaps God may condescend to make a new Duke or a new Spot, Isaiah 65:17 (KJV) “For, behold, I create new heavens and a new earth: and the former shall not be remembered, nor come into mind.”

Though we do not know all the details, we do know that 1 Corinthians 2:9 (KJV) says “But as it is written, Eye hath not seen, nor ear heard, neither have entered into the heart of man, the things which God hath prepared for them that love him.”

Revelation 21:5 (KJV) “And he that sat upon the throne said, Behold, I make all things new. And he said unto me, Write: for these words are true and faithful.”

Best advice for us is to love our pets and enjoy them while they are here with us; and trust God in everything, He sees and knows all, and nothing is too hard for Him to do. God knows how much we loved and enjoyed our beautiful cat or loyal dog and Psalm 37:4 (KJV) tells us that, “The Lord shall give thee the desires of your heart.”


----------



## apoint (Dec 31, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> or does the spiritual forum just seem kinda "dead" now?



Yes it does seem dead now. Without being on fire for the Lord, ALL IS DEAD. Come h e l l or high water, I want to be zealous for God.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2010)

apoint said:


> Yes it does seem dead now. Without being on fire for the Lord, ALL IS DEAD. Come h e l l or high water, I want to be zealous for God.


 
You wanna be a Zealot huh? Well, I believe you could say "mission accomplished".


----------



## apoint (Dec 31, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You wanna be a Zealot huh? Well, I believe you could say "mission accomplished".


   Thanks, I feel better now.
 It's better to be cold than lukewarm, so there is not much wiggle room is there?


----------



## huntmore (Jan 1, 2011)

I think alot of peope aren't coming here because they have been beaten over the head with the KJV untill they are black and blue. It gets old after a few minutes and they move on.


----------



## Israel (Jan 1, 2011)

truly...zealous for God?
to know the depths to which he descended in humility to the heights attained in glory?
To be with the one who considered himself nothing...so that God could be all in all?
Then, just watch out for the circumcision, those who would bring you captive with vain commands to make a fair show of themselves after the flesh.
Get to the place where nothing is required, all is forgiven, and none can be seen except the Lord.
And pray I get there, too.


----------



## apoint (Jan 2, 2011)

Israel said:


> truly...zealous for God?
> to know the depths to which he descended in humility to the heights attained in glory?
> To be with the one who considered himself nothing...so that God could be all in all?
> Then, just watch out for the circumcision, those who would bring you captive with vain commands to make a fair show of themselves after the flesh.
> ...



Less of me more of God.


----------



## apoint (Jan 2, 2011)

huntmore said:


> I think alot of peope aren't coming here because they have been beaten over the head with the KJV untill they are black and blue. It gets old after a few minutes and they move on.



 I see the Bible as the undisputed truth so I have to use it  and my word means nothing. Its not a club to beat over someones head as more of a sword of truth that pierces Through to the bone.


----------



## mtnwoman (Jan 2, 2011)

apoint said:


> I see the Bible as the undisputed truth so I have to use it  and my word means nothing. Its not a club to beat over someones head as more of a sword of truth that pierces Through to the bone.



'dividing asunder soul and spirit'.

And besides I don't beat people over the head with the KJV, I use a magazine to render them helpless 
If'n you can't roll with the punches, get out of the ring...lol.


----------



## apoint (Jan 2, 2011)

Now were on a roll, When the roll is called up yonder Ill be there.
  Go tell it on the Mtn that Jesus Christ is born, over the hills and every where go tell it on the mtn that Jesus Christ is born.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 2, 2011)

mtnwoman said:


> 'dividing asunder soul and spirit'.
> 
> And besides I don't beat people over the head with the KJV, I use a magazine to render them helpless
> If'n you can't roll with the punches, get out of the ring...lol.



Not me!  I gave up foot races and fist fighting. 
You're a nut.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jan 2, 2011)

Israel said:


> truly...zealous for God?
> to know the depths to which he descended in humility to the heights attained in glory?
> To be with the one who considered himself nothing...so that God could be all in all?
> Then, just watch out for the circumcision, those who would bring you captive with vain commands to make a fair show of themselves after the flesh.
> ...




Amen Brother, Even He didn't not reckon His equality with the Father to be a thing to be concerned with, Can we learn master?




apoint said:


> I see the Bible as the undisputed truth so I have to use it  and my word means nothing. Its not a club to beat over someones head as more of a sword of truth that pierces Through to the bone.



I wonder sometimes why we don't let the master wield His own sword?
Human swordsmen only cut to the bone, but the Spirit can cut to the heart.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jan 2, 2011)

Israel said:


> truly...zealous for God?
> to know the depths to which he descended in humility to the heights attained in glory?
> To be with the one who considered himself nothing...so that God could be all in all?
> Then, just watch out for the circumcision, those who would bring you captive with vain commands to make a fair show of themselves after the flesh.
> ...




Amen Brother, Even He didn't not reckon His equality with the Father to be a thing to be concerned with, Can we learn master?




apoint said:


> I see the Bible as the undisputed truth so I have to use it  and my word means nothing. Its not a club to beat over someones head as more of a sword of truth that pierces Through to the bone.



I wonder sometimes why we don't let the master wield His own sword?
Human swordsmen tend to only cut to the bone, but the Spirit can cut to the heart.


----------



## mtnwoman (Jan 2, 2011)

apoint said:


> Now were on a roll, When the roll is called up yonder Ill be there.
> Go tell it on the Mtn that Jesus Christ is born, over the hills and every where go tell it on the mtn that Jesus Christ is born.



You sing, I'll pick n' grin...and clog.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 3, 2011)

huntmore said:


> I think alot of peope aren't coming here because they have been beaten over the head with the KJV untill they are black and blue. It gets old after a few minutes and they move on.





**k9** said:


> Now that sounds like the voice of someone that may have said they don't read the bible much, as they have it already figured out.
> 
> Now that KJV does shed light on certain things and systems. Therefore they ............(some) don't like it.



Either that or the voice of a person who's been resurrected as a different username.  Amazing, only 2 months on the board and already has it all figured out 


Okay...are we warming up the new year yet?  I think it took a week in 2010 to get the first thread locked...can we beat the record in 2011?


----------



## huntmore (Jan 3, 2011)

If you are referring to me as having a different username you are wrong I have never changed my username. Maybe me adding an pic to my avatar threw you off. 
I am also apparently not as stupid as some on here and can figure things out, it's seems a bit faster than others. Which is more scary than you can imagine, because I don't consider myself a smart man. If you have to read "do unto others as you would have them do unto you" a million times to figure out what it means you have big problems.

k9 There is nothing in the Bible that I "don't like" it is your misguided and false babling that people don't like.

apoint you constantly use the Bible as a club. See above sentence. I am proud of you though, you did make a post that didn't have a Bible verse in it and it was true. Jesus Christ was born

Mtwoman there is no one on here that can throw a punch hard enough to make me roll in the first place. After all they can't even understand Gods word after reading it millions of times.


----------



## apoint (Jan 3, 2011)

Swamp Runner said:


> Amen Brother, Even He didn't not reckon His equality with the Father to be a thing to be concerned with, Can we learn master?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 The master did use the sword to cut to the bone. He called the religious leaders vipers and his disciples, you of little faith. So when I quote scripture dont blame me.


----------



## apoint (Jan 3, 2011)

huntmore said:


> If you are referring to me as having a different username you are wrong I have never changed my username. Maybe me adding an pic to my avatar threw you off.
> I am also apparently not as stupid as some on here and can figure things out, it's seems a bit faster than others. Which is more scary than you can imagine, because I don't consider myself a smart man. If you have to read "do unto others as you would have them do unto you" a million times to figure out what it means you have big problems.
> 
> k9 There is nothing in the Bible that I "don't like" it is your misguided and false babling that people don't like.
> ...



 If you dont like people  quoting scripture your in the wrong forum.


----------



## huntmore (Jan 3, 2011)

apoint said:


> If you dont like people  quoting scripture your in the wrong forum.



I never said I didn't like people quoting scripture. It is the abuse of "quoting scripture" that makes my stomach turn.


----------



## apoint (Jan 3, 2011)

huntmore said:


> I never said I didn't like people quoting scripture. It is the abuse of "quoting scripture" that makes my stomach turn.



 Humm, you get sick of people quoting scripture., Your starting to sound like the athiest. That's 3 forum  below this one.


----------



## mtnwoman (Jan 3, 2011)

**k9** said:


> Also, mtnwoman throwing a punch.....? If she did though, and I were a betting man, I would bet on her.



I think my punch line got misinterpreted....

Thump me on the head for real, I need it sometimes, and trust me I can roll with the punches.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 4, 2011)

huntmore said:


> If you are referring to me as having a different username you are wrong I have never changed my username. Maybe me adding an pic to my avatar threw you off.
> I am also apparently not as stupid as some on here and can figure things out, it's seems a bit faster than others. Which is more scary than you can imagine, because I don't consider myself a smart man. If you have to read "do unto others as you would have them do unto you" a million times to figure out what it means you have big problems.



No one called you stupid...at least not that I've read.

I only thought it was interesting that you had developed such strong opinions about those that post on this forum in the short month and a half you've been a part of the Woody's community.  Just made we wonder about the resurrection of banned users.

As far as your opinions...some will prove you right, some will prove you wrong.  Happy New Year.


----------



## pnome (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, from the looks of this thread it seems to have picked up a bit.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Jan 4, 2011)

apoint said:


> Humm, you get sick of people quoting scripture., Your starting to sound like the athiest. That's 3 forum  below this one.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 4, 2011)

pnome said:


> Well, from the looks of this thread it seems to have picked up a bit.



Just trying to give Dawg2 some good reading material


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 4, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Just trying to give Dawg2 some good reading material



I've been hunting.

Looks like everything is back to "normal" again


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 4, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> I've been hunting.
> 
> Looks like everything is back to "normal" again



  Now that season is winding down....we all have more time to post in here and stir the pot.

btw...congrats to your son.  That is a trophy for sure.  You have to be a might proud dad  Did you post the story somewhere?


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 4, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Now that season is winding down....we all have more time to post in here and stir the pot.
> 
> btw...congrats to your son.  That is a trophy for sure.  You have to be a might proud dad  Did you post the story somewhere?



Here you go  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=593565

Very proud he did an awesome job.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 4, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> Here you go  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=593565
> 
> Very proud he did an awesome job.




Which patron saint got credit for this one

Great story...great shot....what it's all about.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 4, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Which patron saint got credit for this one
> 
> Great story...great shot....what it's all about.



Saint Hubert of Liège of course.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 4, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> Saint Hubert of Liège of course.



And I thought it might be Saint Jude....since you'd been tracking it for 3 years....it'd become a lost cause


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 4, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> And I thought it might be Saint Jude....since you'd been tracking it for 3 years....it'd become a lost cause



It wasn't lost, just difficult.  There's a difference!


----------



## huntmore (Jan 4, 2011)

**k9** said:


> Dear Mr. huntmore,
> 
> Please reread your post, as you lashed out at rjcruiser, apoint, k9, and mtnwoman, though I am not sure why.
> I will address your statement:
> ...



Better year? I did have a good year. You like throwing punches don't you?


----------



## huntmore (Jan 5, 2011)

K9

Maybe I jumped off the bridge before thinking then. Just what do you mean when you say "I hope you have a better year in 2011"? I didn't know I had a bad one in 2010. I did get stuck while duck hunting in Arkansas but I don't consider that as having a bad year.

You seem to enjoy typing "you already have figured it out" . i am curious as to how many times you have read the Bible and why you haven't "figured it out"? 

I do not accuse everyone of giving false bablings just the ones who do it. I have read alot of your posts and sometimes your posts  include verses that are usefull. Sometimes there are some that are not usefull to the conversation. After further study I would like to say maybe I shouldn't have said babling but used a different word. But as I have said here many times I am no rocket scientist.

I would love to be able to go back and cut and paste like you and others on here can. To show when someone has put a verse or two where it isn't usefull to the conversation. 

I also said that I have read the Bible, and still do, but knowing it word for word does not put food on the table of someone who has none. It doesn't cloth the naked or comfort the down troden. It seems to me to be obvious that reading the Bible a couple times is all that anyone should need to, to understand how God wants me and you to live our lives. I feel that the reason alot of people read the Bible all the time is so they can bend it to fit what they want it to say instead of just taking it at face value or for a better word FAITH. 

I would still like for you to answer one question for me. HOW MANY TIMES MUST A PERSON READ DO UNTO OTHERS ETC... BEFORE THEY GET IT?

Punches thrown by you. On one post!!
1."our may speak volumes to them"
2."seem like volumes to them"
3."not knowing the scriptures like you ought"
4. "other possible reasons"
5. "review your verse again"


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 5, 2011)

huntmore said:


> I also said that I have read the Bible, and still do, but knowing it word for word does not put food on the table of someone who has none. It doesn't cloth the naked or comfort the down troden. It seems to me to be obvious that reading the Bible a couple times is all that anyone should need to, to understand how God wants me and you to live our lives. I feel that the reason alot of people read the Bible all the time is so they can bend it to fit what they want it to say instead of just taking it at face value or for a better word FAITH.
> 
> I would still like for you to answer one question for me. HOW MANY TIMES MUST A PERSON READ DO UNTO OTHERS ETC... BEFORE THEY GET IT?



Why would you only want to read it a couple of times?  It is no different than any subject...the more you understand and know, the more you realize how much more there is to understand.

But I will agree...there are some who study only to twist and deceive.  

Oh...and as far as you last question...depends on the person.  Some learn faster than others.  That is like saying...how many times do you have to discipline a child before they learn to obey?

Hope your 2011 is just as good as 2010


----------



## huntmore (Jan 6, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Why would you only want to read it a couple of times?  It is no different than any subject...the more you understand and know, the more you realize how much more there is to understand.
> 
> [COLOR="Green" I think the Bible is more simple than people realize. I doubt anyone on here who has read the Bible once or twice could not grasp what Gods wants from us. [/COLOR][/COLOR]
> 
> ...



Thank you, I hope you have a great 2011 as well.


----------



## huntmore (Jan 6, 2011)

K9
I never said I had God figured out. You add things that you want to argue about here. See last post if you want to know your mistake. 
Maybe this will help you. I guess I meant to say I have figured out what God wants of me by reading the Bible lots less than hundreds of times. Does that help or just make it more confusing.
 I see you still will not give me an honest answer about how many times must a person read "do unto others as you would have them do unto you" to figure it out. If it is your contention that a person must read it over and over again to remind them how to act on a daily basis well then ok. I do not understand why any one would have to do things that way but whatever. Seems a person would do better to take what they learn after reading the Bible a few times and do what is in it. Cloth the naked,feed the poor so on and so forth.
 I have discussed this type stuff with people several times and when I ask them what have you DONE to show you are a Christian they give me answers like I think about him while I am in the woods or I study the Bible. Which is kind of crazy considering that Jesus was a man of action as where the Apostiles they didn't go around studying the Bible, didn't even have one. They used what they learned from Jesus by word of mouth and went on doing what was needed to further the teachings of Christ.
Now I know you may not be able to resist punching here, I never said to not study the Bible or that is is crazy to do so. But I have my hands up to block hope you don't mind.

As to my post to mtnw etc I answered comments that were directed at me. "if you can't roll with the punches" was directed at me and it was said to suggest that I may be week and can't take it so I should leave. I just answered the comment, why you have aproblem with that?


----------



## huntmore (Jan 6, 2011)

**k9** said:


> You are so right with the following statement.
> 
> "But I will agree...there are some who study only to twist and deceive."
> 
> I just won't be kneeing down and kissing their ring.



Hard punch to the chin k9 or didn't you mean what I think you did AGAIN. sorry if that is the case.
I guess I should stop asking you questions but here goes. Do you think the early Christians kissed the cheeks or hands of the Apostiles during the early days of my Church. 

Are you a preacher?


----------



## Gabassmaster (Jan 6, 2011)

k9 is a friend of mine and has not offended anyone that i know of


----------



## Gabassmaster (Jan 6, 2011)

*welll since everyone else is writing big i will too!!*


----------



## huntmore (Jan 6, 2011)

Gabassmaster said:


> *welll since everyone else is writing big i will too!!*



You do it very well!!!


----------



## huntmore (Jan 6, 2011)

apoint said:


> Humm, you get sick of people quoting scripture., Your starting to sound like the athiest. That's 3 forum  below this one.



You sound like a hollow drum and your reading comprehension is a bit lacking. I said the misuse of scripture makes my stomach turn. I have heard lots of people say they have been turned off, not on by the way they were beat over the head with Bible verses.

If I were a betting man I would bet my mother has turned more people to God or at least made them look a bit closer than any here. I don't know of anytime she quoted scripture. Unless it says "I brought you into this world and I will take you out of it if you do not act like a decent human being" while holding a butcher knife in her hand in the Bible some where. .


----------



## Gabassmaster (Jan 6, 2011)

huntmore said:


> You sound like a hollow drum and your reading comprehension is a bit lacking. I said the misuse of scripture makes my stomach turn. I have heard lots of people say they have been turned off, not on by the way they were beat over the head with Bible verses.
> 
> If I were a betting man I would bet my mother has turned more people to God or at least made them look a bit closer than any here. I don't know of anytime she quoted scripture. Unless it says "I brought you into this world and I will take you out of it if you do not act like a decent human being" while holding a butcher knife in her hand in the Bible some where. .



Gods word is always true and rightful.... he said he will never forsake us... your mom isnt perfect and the bible says the only way a person can get saved is through gods word (a bible being preached) and the holy ghost draw you... not your mom...plus women aint supposed to be preachers anyhow.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Jan 6, 2011)

huntmore said:


> You do it very well!!!



cause im a beast!!!


----------



## huntmore (Jan 6, 2011)

Gabassmaster said:


> Gods word is always true and rightful.... he said he will never forsake us... your mom isnt perfect and the bible says the only way a person can get saved is through gods word (a bible being preached) and the holy ghost draw you... not your mom...plus women aint supposed to be preachers anyhow.



Good grief were did I say my mother was perfect, DIDN"T. If I did she would run me through the ringer. We were at a funeral once and the preacher called the dead person a Angel. Thought my mom was going to pass out.  She said if anyone called her an Angel when she died she would not be pleased.

Nowhere does it say being preached to from the Bible or anywhere else would save you. If that where true all you would have to do is get the athiest to come on here do a little preaching and walla they would be saved. Also you are condeming alot of people with your statement here. Very few people have really heard the word of God preached from the Bible so in your mind they are all bound for ----. Really

As far as I know there has never been woman Priests and my mom would be the first to show her displeasure if the Catholic Church went in that way.


----------



## huntmore (Jan 6, 2011)

Really!!!!


Gabassmaster said:


> cause im a beast!!!


----------



## Gabassmaster (Jan 7, 2011)

huntmore said:


> Good grief were did I say my mother was perfect, DIDN"T. If I did she would run me through the ringer. We were at a funeral once and the preacher called the dead person a Angel. Thought my mom was going to pass out.  She said if anyone called her an Angel when she died she would not be pleased.
> 
> Nowhere does it say being preached to from the Bible or anywhere else would save you. If that where true all you would have to do is get the athiest to come on here do a little preaching and walla they would be saved. Also you are condeming alot of people with your statement here. Very few people have really heard the word of God preached from the Bible so in your mind they are all bound for ----. Really
> 
> As far as I know there has never been woman Priests and my mom would be the first to show her displeasure if the Catholic Church went in that way.



No that dosent save you but how else do you hear about Jesus??? through the preaching! if you are somewhere and ask someone "who wants to go to heaven?" all the little kids are gonna say yes of course and you bring them to the back and get them to recite a prayer....im sorry but that aint how you get saved... i would go on but K9 has pretty much summed it up... look above ^^^^


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 7, 2011)

huntmore said:


> Good grief were did I say my mother was perfect, DIDN"T. If I did she would run me through the ringer. We were at a funeral once and the preacher called the dead person a Angel. Thought my mom was going to pass out.  She said if anyone called her an Angel when she died she would not be pleased.
> 
> *Nowhere does it say being preached to from the Bible or anywhere else would save you*.
> 
> ...



Faith has to be built upon something.  God's Word takes care of that.


----------



## huntmore (Jan 9, 2011)

Gabassmaster said:


> No that dosent save you but how else do you hear about Jesus??? through the preaching! if you are somewhere and ask someone "who wants to go to heaven?" all the little kids are gonna say yes of course and you bring them to the back and get them to recite a prayer....im sorry but that aint how you get saved... i would go on but K9 has pretty much summed it up... look above ^^^^



 We used to go fishing with a friend of my fathers. He never went to Church and I never heard him talking about God or anything. No matter were we went fishing My mother would always find a church to go to on Sunday. She never asked him to go, but by her actions it must of got to him. Many years later his wife asked him if he would go to Church with her. He said yes, as long as we go to the same Church as (huntmores Mom). It was by my mothers action that made him want to go to Church not by someone beating him over the head with the Bible.I never said that people should not Preach ( if I thought that why do I go to church to hear someone preach). The problem is alot of people preach that should not be Preaching. I am sure even you and k9 could agree to that statement, but will not hold my breath for k9 to acknowledge it. That is all I have been trying to say. K9 and others go off in tangents and dismiss what I have to say because in my opinion they just like to preach to people. How many times you hear them say that is what it says and I don;t care if you like it or not. If I talk to someone about God I sure hope they like it,because if they don't beleave. Well you get the pic. /COLOR]


----------



## huntmore (Jan 9, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> Faith has to be built upon something.  God's Word takes care of that.



And what of the people who have never read the Bible or been preached to? There are lots of them!!!


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 9, 2011)

**k9** said:


> 2Ti 3:15 And that from a child thou hast known the holy scriptures, which are able to make thee wise unto salvation through faith which is in Christ Jesus.
> 
> GOD CHOSE THE FOOLISHNESS OF PREACHING TO SAVE THEM THAT BELIEVE.  GOD DID NOT ASK OUR OPINION ON THAT MATTER.
> 1Co 1:18 For the preaching of the cross is to them that perish foolishness; but unto us which are saved it is the power of God.
> ...



Do you honestly think somebody's going to read that?


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 9, 2011)

huntmore said:


> And what of the people who have never read the Bible or been preached to? There are lots of them!!!



"Faith comes by hearing, and hearing by the word of God"

If a person hasn't heard of God from someone else or hasn't read God's words for themselves, they cann't have faith.
You can't have faith in something you don't know.

That's why it's so important to share Christ with others.


----------



## huntmore (Jan 28, 2011)

**k9** said:


> Ro 1:20 For the invisible things of him from the creation of the world are clearly seen, being understood by the things that are made, even his eternal power and Godhead; so that they are without excuse:
> 
> Ro 10:14 How then shall they call on him in whom they have not believed? and how shall they believe in him of whom they have not heard? and how shall they hear without a preacher?
> 
> ...



Thanks for those verses it makes my point.


----------

